# Il a ri notre chanson.



## Thomas1

Il a ri _______ notre chanson.
            a) à
            b) de
            c) en
            d) dans
            e) no preposition (sans préposition)

Ma réponse b) ; la réponse correcte est e).

Je comprends rire de quelque chose comme se moquer de quelque chose, que veut dire rire quelque chose ?

Merci d'avance,
Thomas


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, la réponse correcte est bien la (b)…


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bonsoir Thomas,

le Maître t'a indiqué la réponse correcte, mais cet incident est significatif de ce qu'on rencontre dans ces incommensurables merdes que sont les QCM : questions mal posées, questions incomplètes, insuffisamment précises ... toutes caractéristiques qui induisent de possibles réponses multiples ; on retrouve ensuite dans les "corrigés" des réponses approximatives ou erronées.

Hélas, ces horreurs envahissent la vie scolaire et universitaire, et dans toutes les disciplines !


----------



## tilt

_Il a ri de notre chanson_ signifie qu'il s'en est moqué.
_Il a ri à notre chanson_ n'est pas incorrect, et signifie qu'elle l'a fait rire, a priori parce qu'elle était drôle.
_Il a ri notre chanson_ pourrait vouloir dire, à la rigueur, qu'il a chanté notre chanson en riant (comme on rencontre parfois _il a roté la Marseillaise_). C'est néanmoins une construction grammaticalement incorrecte.


----------



## Sarah Tissot

Tout à fait d’accord avec Tilt et Piotr, en fait il y aurait 3 réponses possibles et Tilt l’explique très clairement. C’est incomprehensible qu’une telle question vous ait été posée de cette manière sans aucun contexte car le sens de la phrase détermine la préposition utilisée…


----------



## Maître Capello

Sarah Tissot said:


> […] en fait il y aurait 3 réponses possibles […]. C’est incomprehensible qu’une telle question vous ait été posée de cette manière sans aucun contexte car le sens de la phrase détermine la préposition utilisée…



Eh bien, non ! En fait, il n'y a qu'*une seule* solution qui soit correcte : la (b)._

Il a ri à notre chanson_ est faux ; il faudrait dire _Il a ri *à l'écoute* de notre chanson_. Quant à _Il a ri notre chanson_, c'est aussi faux que _Il a ri Clinton_ !


----------



## Aoyama

Le Maître a évidemment raison, mais celui qui a encore plus évidemment raison est Piotr.
Cette question est crétine, au moins (strict minimum) pour deux raisons :
-rire de quelque chose est peu courant, rire d'une chanson encore moins
- le bénéfice linguistique et grammatical de ce "quizz" est NUL
incommmensurable merde, ou plutôt merde criminelle, enseigner une langue avec ces bêtises est un véritable crime, contre le bon sens et la pédagogie.


----------



## Nanon

Thomas, est-ce encore et toujours le même manuel du même auteur ? Il faut les virer, ceux-là ! Le nombre de réponses fausses que tu nous as soumis est alarmant...


----------



## Aoyama

Et puis, pour être précis, on dirait : "Notre chanson  l'a fait rire", simplement.


----------



## Thomas1

Nanon said:


> Thomas, est-ce encore et toujours le même manuel du même auteur ? Il faut les virer, ceux-là ! Le nombre de réponses fausses que tu nous as soumis est alarmant...


Non, j'ai fait des exercices de sources dirrférentes et j'ai noté les exemples qui me faissaient du mal à comprendre leur réponse pour recevoir des explications sur le forum. Malhereusement, je ne me souviens pas les sources. 

Merci bien pour votre aide ! 

Thomas


----------



## Nanon

Ah bon, ce sont des sources différentes ! Ouf ! Cela m'inquiète un peu de savoir qu'il y a tant de réponses douteuses, mais cela me rassure quand même de savoir que tu n'utilises pas une source unique quand elle est mauvaise à ce point !

PS - pardon pour le tutoiement, celui-ci étant généralement appliqué dans le(s) forum(s) français (je dirais plus facilement "vous" dans le forum slave mais pas ici !)


----------



## tilt

Maître Capello said:


> _Il a ri à notre chanson_ est faux ; il faudrait dire _Il a ri *à l'écoute* de notre chanson_.


Je ne vois pas en quoi _Il a ri à notre chanson _serait moins correct que _Il a ri à notre plaisanterie, _par exemple. Je n'ai vraiment pas le sentiment qu'une telle phrase puisse être considérée comme fausse.


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> Je ne vois pas en quoi _Il a ri à notre chanson _serait moins correct que _Il a ri à notre plaisanterie, _par exemple. Je n'ai vraiment pas le sentiment qu'une telle phrase puisse être considérée comme fausse.


Effectivement. Au temps pour moi !

Pourtant, autant _rire à une plaisanterie_ me semble naturel, autant _rire à une chanson_ me semble étrange… Sans doute parce qu'une chanson n'est, au départ, pas destinée à faire rire…

Mais ce qui est curieux, c'est que je n'ai pas trouvé trace de la construction _rire *à*_ + <substantif> dans le TLFi ni chez Littré…


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Mais ce qui est curieux, c'est que je n'ai pas trouvé trace de la construction _rire *à*_ + <substantif> dans le TLFi ni chez Littré…


 
Exact, Maître, pas plus que chez Robert ni Grevisse ... C'est pourquoi je m'interrroge fort sur cette expression, que j'entends et que j'utilise, mais qui ne semble attestée nulle part, pas plus que stigmatisée d'ailleurs !
Je pensais à un archaïsme vivant mais n'en ai point trouvé trace.

Dans _rire à_ + substantif, je n'inclus évidemment pas : _il a ri à table_. 

La chasse est ouverte.


----------



## Aoyama

> Effectivement. Au temps pour moi !


 ... autant peut-être ...


> _Il a ri de notre chanson_ signifie qu'il s'en est moqué.
> _Il a ri à notre chanson_ n'est pas incorrect, et signifie qu'elle l'a fait rire, a priori parce qu'elle était drôle.


Tout à fait exact, mais il reste que ces tournures ne sont pas habituelles et n'ont pas leur place dans une méthode de français pour débutants. 
Le verbe rire a de multiples emplois, comme aussi _se rire de_ , mais tous ces emplois sont "précieux" et ne concerne pas un emploi usuel de la langue, qu'il ne faut jamais perdre de vue.


----------



## tilt

Les manuels de grammaire ne référencent pas *rire à* parce que *à* n'introduit pas ici un complément d'objet indirect (dont la préposition dépend effectivement du verbe), mais un complément circonstanciel, pour lequel le choix d'une préposition parmi de nombreuses possibles (*à, en, pour, sans, après*, etc.) n'est dicté que par le sens de la proposition. On dira ainsi, de la même façon, *il est parti à notre approche *ou *il s'est tu à l'annonce des résultats*, sans que *partir à* ou *taire à *ne soient décrits dans les grammaires (pas dans ce sens-là en tous cas, pour *partir à*).



Aoyama said:


> ... autant peut-être ...


Non, non, c'est bien _au temps_ qu'il faut écrire, même si énormément de gens font la faute, même parmi ceux qui maîtrisent bien notre langue. Voir ce fil, entre autres (et désolé pour ce petit crochet hors sujet).


----------



## Aoyama

Ah oui oui, ça semble vrai . Au temps pour moi donc, ça m'apprendra à reprendre le Maître : 





> On dit _Au temps pour moi_ pour admettre son erreur — et concéder que l’on va reprendre ou reconsidérer les choses depuis leur début.


même  si ... 





> L’origine de cette expression n’étant plus comprise, la graphie _Autant pour moi_ est courante aujourd’hui, mais rien ne la justifie.


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> Les manuels de grammaire ne référencent pas *rire à* parce que *à* n'introduit pas ici un complément d'objet indirect (dont la préposition dépend effectivement du verbe), mais un complément circonstanciel, pour lequel le choix d'une préposition parmi de nombreuses possibles (*à, en, pour, sans, après*, etc.) n'est dicté que par le sens de la proposition. On dira ainsi, de la même façon, *il est parti à notre approche *ou *il s'est tu à l'annonce des résultats*, sans que *partir à* ou *taire à *ne soient décrits dans les grammaires (pas dans ce sens-là en tous cas, pour *partir à*).



J'ai comme un doute… Je me demande si _à notre chanson_ peut vraiment être un complément circonstanciel. Je ne dirais pas en effet _Il est parti à notre chanson_.


----------



## tilt

Maître Capello said:


> J'ai comme un doute… Je me demande si _à notre chanson_ peut vraiment être un complément circonstanciel. Je ne dirais pas en effet _Il est parti à notre chanson_.


C'est sans doute parce qu'une chanson n'est, au départ, pas destinée à faire partir... 
Mais comment appeler ce complément, alors, qui n'est de toutes façons pas un complément d'objet ?


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> C'est sans doute parce qu'une chanson n'est, au départ, pas destinée à faire partir...
> Mais comment appeler ce complément, alors, qui n'est de toutes façons pas un complément d'objet ?


Mais justement, je ne suis pas convaincu qu'il ne fasse pas partie d'un complément d'objet indirect. 

Ce que je veux dire, c'est que _Il a ri à notre chanson_ est en effet parfaitement acceptable, tout compte fait, mais _Il est parti à notre chanson_ me semble toutefois encore bizarre, voire incorrect… J'en conclus que le _à notre chanson_ dans _Il a ri à notre chanson_ pourrait quand même être un COI… (Mais je le dis bien au conditionnel… )


----------

